# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  ??? luyện dao bằng acid boric methanol

## hoahong102

Cao thủ nào biết trong clip: phôi dùng là sắt thường hay thép skd loại nào? phut thứ 2 cái acid boric methanol này mua ở đâu? với phút thứ 2.18 cái dung dịch là dầu loạ nào chỉ điểm giùm mình cái

----------

Gamo

----------


## cuongkran

Thiên hạ quả nhiều cao nhân.

Cheer/mankran

----------


## Gamo

> Cao thủ nào biết trong clip: phôi dùng là sắt thường hay thép skd loại nào? phut thứ 2 cái acid boric methanol này mua ở đâu? với phút thứ 2.18 cái dung dịch là dầu loạ nào chỉ điểm giùm mình cái


Nhìn có vẻ là acid boric + methanol. Trong Xì Gòn thì 2 thứ trên đều phổ biến, Kim Biên thẳng tiến

----------


## QuyND

Bác ClickSpring này có nhiều clip rất hay, đa số là chạy máy cơ, học hỏi được rất nhiều. Hồi đó chưa có máy để nghịch, em toàn coi clip của bác ấy mà thèm.  :Smile: )

----------


## matsterdoan

Hình như là axit boric với methanol thì phải bác ak

Mà Nhìn họ mài mà ngọt thế nhỉ

----------

